# Modern basics cosmetics?



## fashionjunkiexx (Sep 9, 2009)

where can i buy these? i really want some, ive heard theyre of pretty good quality, but i cant seem to find any websites or stores selling them and theres no prices on their actual website!

heres the link: http://www.mbbeautysupply.com/


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Sep 22, 2009)

bump! anyonee?


----------



## mssally (Sep 25, 2009)

I think you can only get them at trade shows.  They might also be a private label for other cosmetics lines.  hope this helps...


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Sep 25, 2009)

i think they are a wholesalers so that other lines can print their names on it, does anyone recognise the packaging from any other brands? iv sent them an email to ask if they could list some for me
x


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 27, 2009)

The palettes look like the ones found on Ebay.  I would like to know more about this brand as well.


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Sep 27, 2009)

the stuff in the catalog looks alright tbh, ive emailed them but gotten no reply yet! :/ 
the more i cant have this stuff the more i want it!


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionjunkiexx* 

 
_the stuff in the catalog looks alright tbh, ive emailed them but gotten no reply yet! :/ 
the more i cant have this stuff the more i want it!_

 

LOL I can relate.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 28, 2009)

I think I see some products sold under the NYX label in that catalog.


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Sep 28, 2009)

which ones in particular? x


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 28, 2009)

The site loaded super slow for me, so I'd rather not go back and double check, but I was thinking the lipsticks look a lot like NYX Rounds.


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Sep 29, 2009)

some of the palettes look like the CS/ebay ones, i saw a girl on here that had the blushes in her freelance makeup kit so theyre obviously available from somewhere! i PMd her but got no reply, but thats where i first saw this brand.


----------



## SuMakeupfreak (Oct 30, 2013)

fashionjunkiexx said:


> where can i buy these? i really want some, ive heard theyre of pretty good quality, but i cant seem to find any websites or stores selling them and theres no prices on their actual website!   heres the link: http://www.mbbeautysupply.com/


----------



## SuMakeupfreak (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello I know this was Oates a few yrs ago but if you still have not found modern basics cosmetics I know where to find them it's a little shop in Down Town Los Angeles named Makeup Freak cosmetics.   Great quality and super inexpensive !!!!!


----------

